# Wipers won't turn off



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a 94 XE that I have to pull the fuse to get the wipers to stop wiping, regardless of what position the wiper switch is in. The wipers work as if the switch were in the on position for every position except the high speed position, which works as it is supposed to. I'd like to fix this on my own but my lack of knowledge about cars is matched only by my lack of knowledge about electronics. Here's what I've done so far:

I found a relay next to the fuse box (3rd one down) that relates to the wipers in some manner. I swapped it out but the result was the same. I opened up the wiper switch and nothing "looked" broken. There was some goo in there that I assumed was supposed to be there so I smoothed it out and put the switch back together. Just for kicks I hooked it up but the behavior is the same.

I figured I better get some advice before venturing on as the wiring is well bundled and difficult to get at without removing the whole dash.

Any advice would be appreciated,


----------



## uero12 (Jan 1, 2004)

did you ever get this fixed??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I have the same problem.. I just hooked up a toggle switch and switch the wirpers on and off that way.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> I have the same problem.. I just hooked up a toggle switch and switch the wirpers on and off that way.


This must be a NYC Nissan thing. I did the same with a toggle switch in my 240sx.


----------



## Reebus (Aug 7, 2011)

I just bought a 1993 for my daughter's first car. We've got the same problem. Anyone know where to start? I've shown her how to take the fuse out, but can't do this forever. 

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try replacing the wiper motor. It sounds like the wiper "park" switch is faulty.


----------



## Reebus (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! 

So you don't think it's the switch on the sterring column? I would have never thought that the motor was bad or that there was a switch on the motor itself. I may replace the motor to see if it fixes it since it seems to be easier to get to than the switch on the column.


----------

